

Why Business Should Oppose Net Neutrality - hellacious
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/08/why_business_should_oppose_net_neutrality.html

======
anigbrowl
The thing is, stratification into entry and premium services already exists.
you can get basic cable or ADSL, pay more for a T1, and so on (I'm not going
to list all the various service offerings, but there are plenty). But we've
still got local monopolies, pricing has not come down all that much, and
speeds and service availability have not improved all that much either over
the last few years.

I'm very skeptical that auctioning routing priority at the packet level is
going to lead to any great improvement. More likely the marginal increase in
delivery speed of a few premium services will be cited as the justification
for throttling a bunch of others to the point where people are prepared to
cough up some more for the service, or customers will just get nickel-and-
dimed with a bunch of vaguely specified 'routing fees'.

